# Housekeeping: We’re Changing Forum Software



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

As you may know, Fourtitude is owned by a larger corporation that pretty much does nothing but Forums. As such, it has developed its own forum software and as of next week, we’ll be using it.

The software will change the look of the site somewhat (take a look at bimmerfest.com to see what you can expect), but everything you’ve posted should still be where you left it except for this front page, which is being folded into the forum experience.

The new look may take some getting used to, but if the other sites that have tried out this new software are any indication, it should be an improvement and will hopefully make posting easier in a bunch of ways. There may be some hiccups as we switch over and you may not be able to post over the weekend, but by Monday, everything should be back up and running.

Thank you for your patience and we hope you enjoy the new look and the new functionalities.

The post Housekeeping: We’re Changing Forum Software appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------

